# Lawn revival and weed treatment



## CHUFF

My backyard was scorched earth after the several heat waves we had this year, on top of dogs, etc. I fenced it off and kept our dogs away while the baby grass had a chance to root and mature and will continue to do so throughout the winter. I then de-thatched, aerated, and overseeded with Scott's landscape blend fescue. It is now filling back in nicely and a lot of the baby grass is ready to be cut for the first time. However there are some weeds popping up and I am concerned about treating them with gly because I do not want to harm the baby grass in the vicinity. Does anyone have experience with gly treatment and whether or not it is safe for young fescue?

Also, there are a few weeds in there that appear similar to hay. What can be used on this stuff? I was under the impression that gly won't work on that type of weed because it is so similar to fescue, so I would need an "everything-killer."

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Powhatan

Not sure about pic 1 and 2. 3 appears to be orchard grass. I have the same stuff in my lawn. Physical remove to include roots or glyphosate it. No selective herbicide for cool season grass.


----------

